# Fix laptop overheating problems with a little DIY spirit!



## bhupati (Jul 19, 2013)

I used to have overheating problems on my laptop and it'd hibernate after 10mins of gameplay. But after some basic surgery and blowing lots of dust, it is working fine. Now you could go to a service center for this but that's not how we do things at thinkdigit, right? 

Learn how to fix overheating problems in your laptop by cleaning its fan and reapplying thermal paste. This video also shows the dis-assembly process for the HP Pavillion G6 laptop (last year's model) with common steps that you can apply on any recent consumer laptop:


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Fix laptop overheating with a little DIY spirit!*

^^Very good job..
which software did you use to edit video?
I like the Subtitle fonts(Segoi UI light fell in love with it after saw it on win8..)

You could have used a stnd for placing camera or simply put it on pile of books or something to make video stable..

Do you have a record of temperatures b4/aftr ?


----------



## bhupati (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Fix laptop overheating with a little DIY spirit!*

Thanks!
I'm learning After Effects (a great place to learn) and thought should make a video with what I've learnt so far 
I only have a mobile phone so can't do anything about the shaky cam capture!
And I totally forgot about recording temps before! But the reboots have stopped and it's very noticeably cooler now!

And yeah segoiUI rocks! Even better than Roboto


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Fix laptop overheating with a little DIY spirit!*

Thanks man!! My laptop warranty will end after two months. This video will be highly useful afterwards.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Fix laptop overheating with a little DIY spirit!*



bhupati said:


> And I totally forgot about recording temps before!



No problem...
post your current max load temps..
try prime 95,OCCT & if you are confident then try Furmark+prime95..(did that once after first cleaning.. hit 87C in 10 mins & 92C in 20 mins.. then I shut it down )

Edit : Also do post Ambient temps. (they affect a lot My temps during summers net browsing on battery+power saver = 52C & in winter HighPerf + charging = 35C )


----------



## bhupati (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Fix laptop overheating with a little DIY spirit!*

I'll download those later but for now I'm getting this from core temp

View attachment 11395

This is after rendering the video for nearly all evening. Ambient is 31°C with just the ceiling fan around.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Fix laptop overheating with a little DIY spirit!*

+100 would recommend this to any poor soul undergoing laptop overheating.. I did this once (never changed heatsink tho, just cleaned clogged fan) and my temp dropped by atleast 5C


----------



## snap (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Fix laptop overheating with a little DIY spirit!*

very useful, good job


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Fix laptop overheating with a little DIY spirit!*



bhupati said:


> I'll download those later but for now I'm getting this from core temp
> 
> View attachment 11395
> 
> This is after rendering the video for nearly all evening. Ambient is 31°C with just the ceiling fan around.



Cool.. I mean it seems I have to spend some time in reTIMing my lappy


----------



## ankitjain1116 (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: Fix laptop overheating with a little DIY spirit!*

very nice video ...thx


----------



## ico (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Fix laptop overheating with a little DIY spirit!*

Thread stuck on top.


----------



## saumen (Jul 28, 2013)

nice post.thankss budy!!


----------



## bhupati (Jul 28, 2013)

ico said:


> Thread stuck on top.



Honored!
And glad it helped you guys


----------



## Ricky (Jul 28, 2013)

Very nice work and compilation. 

I regularly do similar thing with my desktop and laptop, quite effective.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 29, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Very nice work and compilation.
> 
> I regularly do similar thing with my desktop and laptop, quite effective.



If possible please post some of your DIY's


----------



## bhupati (Jul 29, 2013)

^ Yup, if people trying out this method (dis-assembling+cleaning) can post their video in this thread, it can become a great collection of model specific maintenance.


----------



## Akintex (Oct 30, 2013)

bhupati said:


> I used to have overheating problems on my laptop and it'd hibernate after 10mins of gameplay. But after some basic surgery and blowing lots of dust, it is working fine. Now you could go to a service center for this but that's not how we do things at thinkdigit, right?
> 
> Learn how to fix overheating problems in your laptop by cleaning its fan and reapplying thermal paste. This video also shows the dis-assembly process for the HP Pavillion G6 laptop (last year's model) with common steps that you can apply on any recent consumer laptop:



My cq 50 laptop is burning at 70'c alwayes. It has amd 2.0 X2 cpu.
How to cool it down.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 16, 2014)

My laptop ideal temps are about 65 degree celsius and while gaming it is about 98 degree celsius. Is this high?


----------



## seamon (Mar 16, 2014)

Harsh Pranami said:


> My laptop ideal temps are about 65 degree celsius and while gaming it is about 98 degree celsius. Is this high?



depends what component, and yes 98 is high for any component.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 16, 2014)

Almost same for both.


----------



## seamon (Mar 16, 2014)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Almost same for both.



repaste them.


----------



## reddead (Mar 16, 2014)

how much does the service center charge for cleaning up laptop? 
i tried opening up mine but couldn't get 2 screws out, they are way too tight.


----------



## seamon (Mar 16, 2014)

reddead said:


> how much does the service center charge for cleaning up laptop?
> i tried opening up mine but couldn't get 2 screws out, they are way too tight.



Are you using cross head screw driver?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 16, 2014)

reddead said:


> how much does the service center charge for cleaning up laptop?
> i tried opening up mine but couldn't get 2 screws out, they are way too tight.



HP charges 1400 just for opening the laptop.

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> repaste them.



How much it will cost to buy the paste?


----------



## seamon (Mar 16, 2014)

Harsh Pranami said:


> HP charges 1400 just for opening the laptop.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Local paste costs anywhere between 10-50 bucks. I got 2 packets free from a shop for buying Anti-virus lol.

You can go for good quality ones like Arctic Silver but that's gonna cost you.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 17, 2014)

seamon said:


> Local paste costs anywhere between 10-50 bucks. I got 2 packets free from a shop for buying Anti-virus lol.
> 
> You can go for good quality ones like Arctic Silver but that's gonna cost you.


And what about heatsink? Cleaning it with spirit won't damage it?


----------



## seamon (Mar 17, 2014)

Harsh Pranami said:


> And what about heatsink? Cleaning it with spirit won't damage it?



no idea, just use a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## bhupati (Mar 20, 2014)

Harsh Pranami said:


> And what about heatsink? Cleaning it with spirit won't damage it?



There are special cleaners for CPUs.
Get this nice combo package: Arcticlean KIT Arctic Silver 5 + Arcticlean TIM cleaner


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Apr 8, 2014)

dayum ...cant push out the keyboard. The entire Keyboard is flexing like crazy as if it has been pasted with FeviQuick. The instruction video is good but when the hardest part comes, all he shows is PICTURES. 
Im really scared ill destroy the keyboard...Pushing it like crazy, not coming out.
And there are no guides on the internet, all are for different models.

- - - Updated - - -

OK FINISHED.
had problem with keyboard and Front Cover, i think they are glued with some adhesive during factory assembly. Anyways, next time it will be easier to open. There was a small crack in the left side of the keyboard frame.They keyboard was pasted with some SuperGlue i think.... My fingers are all sore...Specially my thumbs, all red and sore >_<
Now my laptop is super silent!
For people with Warranty.... just do it yourself.Since you are gonna be doing it later in 8-12 months anyways. And why waste money and time running to and fro the Service Center.


----------



## luckyidnani (Apr 9, 2014)

hey i got my laptop serviced last week and now i checked my temperature this was taken 10 minutes after startup is this normal or something to worry about


----------



## seamon (Apr 9, 2014)

luckyidnani said:


> hey i got my laptop serviced last week and now i checked my temperature this was taken 10 minutes after startup is this normal or something to worry aboutView attachment 14135



Good enough. Post gaming temps.


----------



## bhupati (Apr 16, 2014)

mikael_schiffer said:


> ...The instruction video is good but when the hardest part comes, all he shows is PICTURES. Im really scared ill destroy the keyboard...Pushing it like crazy, not coming out.



I was shooting with one hand so wasn't easy showing the tricky parts...low production value 
As mentioned in the video subs, first time around everything will feel stiff (esp. the glued parts) but it gets better after that.


----------



## xSF (Apr 16, 2014)

luckyidnani said:


> hey i got my laptop serviced last week and now i checked my temperature this was taken 10 minutes after startup is this normal or something to worry aboutView attachment 14135



Those are perfectly normal temps, You won't have to worry till they reach 90s.

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> depends what component, and yes 98 is high for any component.



The 4th gen i7 m has a safe temp of 108 degrees, if my memory is correct.


----------



## seamon (Apr 16, 2014)

xSF said:


> Those are perfectly normal temps, You won't have to worry till they reach 90s.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



That's junction temp. It's the temp at which laptop shuts down to prevent damage.


----------



## abhishekmaha (May 16, 2014)

What should I use to remove the dried paste from the heat sink? Surgical Spirit to clean skin before injections? Or will spraying deodorant work out?

I managed to get Arctic Silver 5, but no idea how to use it yet. Fortunately, I have the same model laptop as in the video, so I don't think I will face too much trouble in opening it up...

Problem faced: I think a fan stopped working or something, I just hear whirring and there's extreme heating under normal load, the laptop just "thermal shutdown"s... It happens so often that I've gotten used to it. Which is probably a bad thing . Need to solve the problem asap, so please help me out with the final piece of information I need. How do I scrape out the existing dried paste before I apply the new one?


----------



## driverace (Sep 15, 2014)

abhishekmaha said:


> ..
> Problem faced: I think a fan stopped working or something, I just hear whirring and there's extreme heating under normal load, the laptop just "thermal shutdown"s... It happens so often that I've gotten used to it. Which is probably a bad thing . Need to solve the problem asap, so please help me out with the final piece of information I need. How do I scrape out the existing dried paste before I apply the new one?


So- what did you use to scrape it off?
The Arcticlean kit seems to cost 1K+ on ebay..
Spirit / Acetone (nail polish remover) / Deo are good things to spray to remove the dried up paste?

Thanks,

*Ace.*


----------



## seamon (Sep 15, 2014)

driverace said:


> So- what did you use to scrape it off?
> The Arcticlean kit seems to cost 1K+ on ebay..
> Spirit / Acetone (nail polish remover) / Deo are good things to spray to remove the dried up paste?
> 
> ...



The best is 70% w/w isopropyl alcohol sold for 70Rs in local Pharmacies. 90% w/w isopropyl alcohol is better but rarer to find. 70% is good for everything except IC Diamond thermal paste.


----------



## driverace (Sep 15, 2014)

seamon said:


> The best is 70% w/w isopropyl alcohol sold for 70Rs in local Pharmacies. 90% w/w isopropyl alcohol is better but rarer to find. 70% is good for everything except IC Diamond thermal paste.


Awesome.
Thanks a lot for quick reply!
And you have already helped me by posting in the laptop queries thread:


seamon said:


> This looks good.



but, what would you choose between:
Deepcool Z5 Tharmal Paste @ 400 INR
OR
Noctua NT-H1 @ 620 INR
OR 
Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver Thermal Compound AS5-3.5G @ 550 INR

Considering this is for N5110 which is doing bl00dy 60 at casual work & 90~autoshutdown @ gaming.

I don't intend to open the laptop again - for as long as possible! 

*Ace.*


----------



## seamon (Sep 15, 2014)

driverace said:


> but, what would you choose between:
> Deepcool Z5 Tharmal Paste @ 400 INR
> OR
> Noctua NT-H1 @ 620 INR
> ...



For laptops, I would choose nothing but IC Diamond. That stuff is the best in the world.
I tried Arctic Silver V but that is very bad for laptops.


----------



## driverace (Sep 15, 2014)

seamon said:


> For laptops, I would choose nothing but IC Diamond. That stuff is the best in the world.
> I tried Arctic Silver V but that is very bad for laptops.


Would you like to share a link (to order in india) online? - couldn't find it on fk/sd/amazon/regulars.

also - remember reading on overclocking forum - that this particular paste was tested & found abrasive n stuff? any feedback on that?

thanks again,

*Ace.*


----------



## seamon (Sep 15, 2014)

driverace said:


> Would you like to share a link (to order in india) online? - couldn't find it on fk/sd/amazon/regulars.
> 
> also - remember reading on overclocking forum - that this particular paste was tested & found abrasive n stuff? any feedback on that?
> 
> ...



You have to import it from USA. No way to get it in India.
It sure is abrasive in the sense that it will wipe off anything written or marked on the CPU/GPU. This is because the paste contains micronized diamonds.
The thing is that this paste is so good that you will never need to open up your laptop again to look at those markings lol. You can safely apply this paste all over your motherboard to cool other parts such as GPU vRAMs(I have done that).

My temps used to reach 92 degrees earlier. Then I switched to Arctic Silver V and the best it could do was 90 degrees. With IC Diamond, the temps never go above 80 degrees. This stuff is that good.

4.8gm

1.5gm

Also, only apply using the method they have described in their webpage.


----------



## driverace (Sep 15, 2014)

seamon said:


> You have to import it from USA. No way to get it in India.



5K would be way too much to spend on this!
For now - I would have to go with the next best thing (I mean - something available in India).
Total DIY should be somewhere on the better side of 1000 INR.

This laptop has done it's 3 year service.
Now - just to keep it running fine with minimal upkeep - untill I move to a proper HD + performance desktop in 2015. 

/I shouldn't have really bought this laptop! It's too much hardware for the piece of cr@p design that they put it all in to! But, it was 3 years ago & I then got it for 40K  which was like 12K lower than India price/

Thanks a bunch!

*Ace.*


----------



## seamon (Sep 15, 2014)

driverace said:


> 5K would be way too much to spend on this!
> For now - I would have to go with the next best thing (I mean - something available in India).
> Total DIY should be somewhere on the better side of 1000 INR.
> 
> ...



Go for Noctua then. IC Diamond is meant for the overclocking enthusiast.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 27, 2016)

Guys I need to clean my laptop asap before motherboard or cpu fries. it reaches 99C if my GPU is active, in *5 mins*. The laptop is NP550P S10IN. The first of the series with GT650m.
I need to buy all the stuff from opening laptop to cleaning the old paste on CPU. So my query is :
1. Which solution to buy to clean the old paste. I read the whole thread, will try to get 70% isopropyl locally. If something else is better, please suggest.
2. Which thermal paste should I buy. Only cooler master is available on Flipkart. Artic Sliver, available on Amazon is not recommended by seamon above in the thread.
3. How to clean the dust inside. I plan to open my laptop completely and clean the dust, especially GPU area.
4. Which toolkit shall I buy to open the laptop?

I am doin this first time. I will follow youtube videos. It has not been cleaned from past 3 years. Need to clean to play any game. Please help me out here.
Any warning before goin ahead ?? If any 550P users faced any specific problem while doin this stuff then please mention.
Thanks


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 29, 2016)

Bummmmp


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 29, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> Guys I need to clean my laptop asap before motherboard or cpu fries. it reaches 99C if my GPU is active, in *5 mins*. The laptop is NP550P S10IN. The first of the series with GT650m.
> I need to buy all the stuff from opening laptop to cleaning the old paste on CPU. So my query is :
> 1. Which solution to buy to clean the old paste. I read the whole thread, will try to get 70% isopropyl locally. If something else is better, please suggest.
> 2. Which thermal paste should I buy. Only cooler master is available on Flipkart. Artic Sliver, available on Amazon is not recommended by seamon above in the thread.
> ...



Not sure enough for the other questions, but for the 'opening up my laptop' part, Jackly Screw driver sets are cheap, and are quite good quality, and more than enough for just one use. (may an overkill), so, if you need something less of an overkill, get a single 2.5 size 'x' style screwdrivers, as that's the screw size most laptops use.

Warnings, Don't put too much pressure anywhere. Keep screws in a box, else you'll probably lose a few. I don't use that model, so can't comment on model specific issues. 
This video might help: 
Samsung NP550P5C (550P Series) PART 1: disassembling and fan cleaning, разборка и чистка ноутбука - YouTub

Also, you can get more videos on youtube.
Here is the Digit Forum Thread for more users having similar laptops: *forum.digit.in/laptops-netbooks/159661-samsung-series-5-550p-laptops-thread-485.html


----------



## TheSloth (May 3, 2016)

> The best is 70% w/w isopropyl alcohol sold for 70Rs in local Pharmacies.  90% w/w isopropyl alcohol is better but rarer to find. 70% is good for  everything except IC Diamond thermal paste.



Post No.37. Posted by Seamon. Seems he isn't active anymore. 
So is this ok or shall I buy the Arctic clean kit1&2 ? costs around 1k on amazon. Will be getting IC diamond This month or may be next.

Another doubt is, what if I couldn't clean the old paste well and then applied the new one? Any problems?


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 13, 2016)

Ok so I was finally able to buy IC Diamond and Arctic Silver Cleaning kit. Took me 3 hours to open, clean, reapply thermal paste and then reassemble. So the problem is now, I am not able run Games(Rocket League and FIFA) at the same resolution as smooth as I was running earlier. 

Before :
FIFA - 60fps(locked)
RocketLeague - 55fps

now at the same setting 
after:
FIFA- 25-35fps
RocketLeague - ~10fps

I didn't change any setting at all. 
And about temps, still 99C within 5mins. 

How i applied - On CPU die, as it is rectangular shape, I applied just bit in hotdog shape. And on nVidia chip, as it is square shape, I applied just a pea shaped small dab. I didn't use credit card technique as it wasn't suggested in many youtube videos. I just kept the heatsink which would have spread the paste properly by itself. I did clean everything well. 

I play only these two games. I have waited more than 2 months to get this stuff, only purpose was to bring temps by atleast 5C so that i can get at least 60fps in these two games. And now, My heart is broken :crying_NF:

Please suggest something.

- - - Updated - - -

before :
normal temps - 60-65C

after :
normal temps - 73C


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 13, 2016)

you applied it incorrectly, thats why its throttling thermally, you need to do it again, i hope you have some left


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 13, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> you applied it incorrectly, thats why its throttling thermally, you need to do it again, i hope you have some left


thank you for replying. thermal paste came only today. So i have everything. I will do it. But how else to do it, what is the other way?
And do I need to scrape off the thermal paste which I applied today?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 13, 2016)

Im not an expert on this, wait for other people to comment.. Abnormal rise in temperatures right after applying thermal paste is usualy because of this reason


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 13, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> Ok so I was finally able to buy IC Diamond and Arctic Silver Cleaning kit. Took me 3 hours to open, clean, reapply thermal paste and then reassemble. So the problem is now, I am not able run Games(Rocket League and FIFA) at the same resolution as smooth as I was running earlier.
> 
> Before :
> FIFA - 60fps(locked)
> ...


There is a serious issue in the way how it's applied or the way how the heatsink has been screwed back. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 14, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> There is a serious issue in the way how it's applied or the way how the heatsink has been screwed back.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


I am ready to do this all over again if needed. But I need help now. How to apply? and do i clean the paste again which i applied today? and I checked all the screws well before putting the back panel. any way to find out if heatsink isn't sitting properly?


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 14, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> I am ready to do this all over again if needed. But I need help now. How to apply? and do i clean the paste again which i applied today? and I checked all the screws well before putting the back panel. any way to find out if heatsink isn't sitting properly?


Yes.  -  Any new application needs complete cleaning of surface. I would recommend isopropyl alcohol,  also known as doctor's alcohol in medical shops. 

2. Youtube for videos, this will give you a good overview on how to apply. 

3. It depends on your heatsink. However, as general rule,  never completely tighten the screw completely, instead make sure you gently screw them with proper balance on each side. I. E. I.  Tighten one screw a bit,  then tighten the diagonal one after it a bit  and then the other side

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 14, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> Yes.  -  Any new application needs complete cleaning of surface. I would recommend isopropyl alcohol,  also known as doctor's alcohol in medical shops.
> 
> 2. Youtube for videos, this will give you a good overview on how to apply.
> 
> ...


1. Ok I will clean again before reapplying.

2. I did  follow youtube videos. Many suggested credit card technique and many were sticking to simple method of applying just a dab about 5mm. So which method to follow.

3. screwing method i didn't follow. completely forgot about this.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 14, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> 1. Ok I will clean again before reapplying.
> 
> 2. I did  follow youtube videos. Many suggested credit card technique and many were sticking to simple method of applying just a dab about 5mm. So which method to follow.
> 
> 3. screwing method i didn't follow. completely forgot about this.


2. CC method is for Deskop CPU which have a heat spreader on it. The laptop ones generally have a rectangular shiny part on it where you simply apply a drop of your TIM in center ( A small pea sized drop). 
Place the heat sink gently and properly screw. 

3. If you tighten the screw unevenly, this might cause uneven distribution of TIM on the die surface. This is why I recommend even distribution of pressure while placing the heatsink back. People generally overlook this aspect,  particularly in notebooks.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 14, 2016)

[MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] , thanks for helping. I am gonna do everything again. I will apply only a small pea sized in center, that uneven thing need to be followed right this time.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 24, 2016)

ok so I fixed it. I reapplied the paste, the temps are low by at least 3C. So far temps are staying at 96C instead of 99C. But nowadays weather is really cold here, so that is also helping. 
And earlier, the reason for high temps was my blunder,  I didn't connect the heatsink fan connector to the motherboard, so, it wasn't spinning and I switched on my laptop with that. Thank god and IC diamond that my motherboard didn't fry when I tested Rocket League.

But now I can play RL and FIFA just fine. Temps never goes above 90C while playing FIFA14. :cool_NF:
Thank you people for all the suggestions. :grin_NF:


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 24, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> ok so I fixed it. I reapplied the paste, the temps are low by at least 3C. So far temps are staying at 96C instead of 99C. But nowadays weather is really cold here, so that is also helping.
> And earlier, the reason for high temps was my blunder,  I didn't connect the heatsink fan connector to the motherboard, so, it wasn't spinning and I switched on my laptop with that. Thank god and IC diamond that my motherboard didn't fry when I tested Rocket League.
> 
> But now I can play RL and FIFA just fine. Temps never goes above 90C while playing FIFA14. :cool_NF:
> Thank you people for all the suggestions. :grin_NF:


It's strange how the laptop did boot up without fan connected. Generally its supposed to throw error at startup in BIOS check. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 25, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> It's strange how the laptop did boot up without fan connected. Generally its supposed to throw error at startup in BIOS check.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


I didn't know about this until now. I know it doesn't work in desktops cause i have done similar blunder in desktop too, long ago.


----------



## fz8975 (Jul 29, 2016)

My laptop is overheating, 80 C on just normal browsing
Should I apply thermal paste (DIY) ??
Any sugesstions for thermal paste


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 29, 2016)

When did you clean your system last time? IF its long time back then the overheating might be cause of dust accumulation. Similar case for thermal paste, if you haven't applied within 1 yrs then better do it. I bought IC Diamond recently from amazon and I notice a small 3C difference. But Atleast i know it works, i am satisfied.

But even after doin all this your system is overheating then something is wrong, for that, let other members comment as I don't have much knowledge on this.


----------



## fz8975 (Jul 29, 2016)

Yeah I its a long time that I have cleaned my laptop. Also haven't applier thermal paste since I bought it. 
What do you think of this thermal paste ? Is this one good ? Any other suggesstions ?
Amazon.in: Buy Cooler Master V1 IC VALUE THERMAL COMPOUND Online at Low Prices in India | Cooler Master Reviews &amp; Rating


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 29, 2016)

fz8975 said:


> Yeah I its a long time that I have cleaned my laptop. Also haven't applier thermal paste since I bought it.
> What do you think of this thermal paste ? Is this one good ? Any other suggesstions ?
> Amazon.in: Buy Cooler Master V1 IC VALUE THERMAL COMPOUND Online at Low Prices in India | Cooler Master Reviews &amp; Rating



Go with the following Thermal Paste:

Noctua NT-H1 -425.

Link:Buy Online | Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Compound | in Indi


----------



## fz8975 (Jul 29, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Go with the following Thermal Paste:
> 
> Noctua NT-H1 -425.
> 
> Link:Buy Online | Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Compound | in Indi


Ok but should I buy from amazon ? Or should I go with primeabg ? I don't want fake product.
The review about seller is negative. It mentions
_"Please be aware that IT-MART doesn't sell this with the original packaging. I'm pretty skeptical if this product is even genuine. Comes in a cheap plastic cover in golden glitter background with just the thermal stick."_


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 1, 2016)

Any suggestions ?
Need to order soon..


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi, I have HP DV6-6165tx  and I have used Noctua NT-H1 twice in the span of 5 years. I have never noticed any temperature difference after applying the paste. Temperature goes over 90c and the bottom side of the laptop is so much heated after prolong use that it becomes hard to keep it on lap. I had cleaned the laptop around 6-7 months ago but now even running MS OFFICE makes the laptop so hot. Should I re-apply the expired Noctua or should I purchase a new paste like THIS. Sometimes I also feel like something is burning but I doubt that. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 22, 2018)

Gourav Kundu said:


> Hi, I have HP DV6-6165tx  and I have used Noctua NT-H1 twice in the span of 5 years. I have never noticed any temperature difference after applying the paste. Temperature goes over 90c and the bottom side of the laptop is so much heated after prolong use that it becomes hard to keep it on lap. I had cleaned the laptop around 6-7 months ago but now even running MS OFFICE makes the laptop so hot. Should I re-apply the expired Noctua or should I purchase a new paste like THIS. Sometimes I also feel like something is burning but I doubt that. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


Did you fix your laptop heating?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 1, 2020)

Guys, where do you buy thermal paste from?
Was looking into MASTERGEL MAKER NANO GREY COOLER MASTER but it seems to be OOS.
Don't want to get Kryonaut (or those with <11 W/m.k thermal conductivity) because of uneven mounting pressure and laptop easily reaches 85 °C on full load.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 3, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Guys, where do you buy thermal paste from?
> Was looking into MASTERGEL MAKER NANO GREY COOLER MASTER but it seems to be OOS.
> Don't want to get Kryonaut (or those with <11 W/m.k thermal conductivity) because of uneven mounting pressure and laptop easily reaches 85 °C on full load.


Newer version is available on primeabgb(check product code):
Buy Online Cooler Master MasterGel Maker CPU Cooling Thermal Paste MGZ-NDSG-N15M-R2 - in India


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 3, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Newer version is available on primeabgb(check product code):
> Buy Online Cooler Master MasterGel Maker CPU Cooling Thermal Paste MGZ-NDSG-N15M-R2 - in India


560 for "newer" version MASTERGEL MAKER NANO GREY COOLER MASTER
Only difference between this and older version is the flat nozzle. Everything else is same. I don't want to pay 200 extra just for that nozzle.
Any suggestions for thermal pads for VRMs? Or should I just use the stock ones (laptop is barely 6 months old)

Edit:
Are there any vendors selling Kingpin KPx or Phobya NanoGrease Extreme?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 3, 2020)

Forget about anything outside of major brands for thermal paste in India as they cost a lot more because of import duties & non-official status here.You can try asking primeabgb & vedant for older version but other than that your only option is to pay the extra 200 for this brand.

I only see people using thermal pads for VRMs on ryzen mobos doing above average overclocking,is it really required for your laptop.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 3, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Forget about anything outside of major brands for thermal paste in India as they cost a lot more because of import duties & non-official status here.You can try asking primeabgb & vedant for older version but other than that your only option is to pay the extra 200 for this brand.
> 
> I only see people using thermal pads for VRMs on ryzen mobos doing above average overclocking,is it really required for your laptop.


I'll call them today. Vedant is charging >120 for shipping ( while speedpost is ~40 and I have a post office within walking distance) 
I thought if I can maximize the cooling of internal components, it'll be good in the longer run.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 4, 2021)

Which toolkit do you guys use? The driver bits on a cheap one I use keep getting shredded off.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 4, 2021)

Yeah same here, jackly stuff is cheap but not durable.
I believe this is an ifixit clone but not sure if it will reach india
*www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001764...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 17, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Yeah same here, jackly stuff is cheap but not durable.
> I believe this is an ifixit clone but not sure if it will reach india
> *www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001764...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


$50 as delivery charge 
If I had that extra budget, I'd directly get ifixit toolkit.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 18, 2021)

While playing game on the old Samsung NP550P5C laptop, the temps went to 92C after which it started throttling.
I installed Throttlestop to undervolt it but I am not seeing any option FIVR. Can I use just Clock Mod option on the main window to reduce the performance from 100% to some 90% ? Will that help in controlling the temps without losing too much on performance?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 18, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> While playing game on the old Samsung NP550P5C laptop, the temps went to 92C after which it started throttling.
> I installed Throttlestop to undervolt it but I am not seeing any option FIVR. Can I use just Clock Mod option on the main window to reduce the performance from 100% to some 90% ? Will that help in controlling the temps without losing too much on performance?


That is old laptop so not sure pushing it too far would be a good idea.
@SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 18, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> While playing game on the old Samsung NP550P5C laptop, the temps went to 92C after which it started throttling.
> I installed Throttlestop to undervolt it but I am not seeing any option FIVR. Can I use just Clock Mod option on the main window to reduce the performance from 100% to some 90% ? Will that help in controlling the temps without losing too much on performance?


Watch guides by Bob of all trades, just in case. 

Anyways, raise the back of the laptop to improve airflow from bottom vents. Try undervolting GPU using MSI afterburner. If you can, just repaste the CPU & GPU. Likely this is the issue causing overheating.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 18, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Watch guides by Bob of all trades, just in case.
> 
> Anyways, raise the back of the laptop to improve airflow from bottom vents. Try undervolting GPU using MSI afterburner. If you can, just repaste the CPU & GPU. Likely this is the issue causing overheating.


GPU temps are always fine. I think re pasted the CPU and GPU last year with IC Diamond. I just thought undervolting will bring the temps down that is why I want to try this instead of opening the laptop again. According to the throttle stop guide I am unable to find the FIVR option.

--Update :
I think its not possible. Found similar thread where people are telling this FIVR option was only available after 4th gen.

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/lowendgaming/comments/jorhcf


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 18, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> GPU temps are always fine. I think re pasted the CPU and GPU last year with IC Diamond. I just thought undervolting will bring the temps down that is why I want to try this instead of opening the laptop again. According to the throttle stop guide I am unable to find the FIVR option.
> 
> --Update :
> I think its not possible. Found similar thread where people are telling this FIVR option was only available after 4th gen.
> ...


Raise the back of the laptop, use a cooler like Deepcool Multicore X6 maybe.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 19, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Raise the back of the laptop, use a cooler like Deepcool Multicore X6 maybe.


I always used laptop with raised back. I have old CM Notepal. But it doesn't seem to be working now and insides are really dusty so I use it just as a stand for laptop. Sigh. I thought undervolting will help me squeeze few more years of light gaming.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 19, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I always used laptop with raised back. I have old CM Notepal. But it doesn't seem to be working now and insides are really dusty so I use it just as a stand for laptop. Sigh. I thought undervolting will help me squeeze few more years of light gaming.


I hope the laptop isn't dusty inside. Try repasting again or GPU UV, nothing else I can suggest.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 19, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> While playing game on the old Samsung NP550P5C laptop, the temps went to 92C after which it started throttling.
> I installed Throttlestop to undervolt it but I am not seeing any option FIVR. Can I use just Clock Mod option on the main window to reduce the performance from 100% to some 90% ? Will that help in controlling the temps without losing too much on performance?


Use a dust blower to clean all the vents, clean the fan blades with isopropyl alcohol and brush. Finally, replace the thermal paste with NT-H1 or MX-4. Use empty tic tac boxes to give clearance to intakes.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 20, 2021)

Thanks guys for suggestions. I will try to reapply paste but I can't buy one until I finish the IC Diamond I have. I will just use the same. Sigh ... Its so much work for so little worth since I know the temps again will be 90 right after I assemble the laptop back.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 25, 2021)

Guys i am trying to use my old laptop Lenovo Y50-70 for gaming But its heats alot temp going over 95+ while gaming then it throttles.Tried everything from installing old gpu drivers undervolting with intel xtu and changing the thermal paste but it still it goes high temps while gaming.Normal temp are <=60 C but during gaming its 95+.
Please suggest something.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 25, 2021)

I don't think you can do anything about the temps for old laptops. Just try not to game on it. I also have a laptop from 2012 and I have given up on fixing high temps.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 25, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I don't think you can do anything about the temps for old laptops. Just try not to game on it. I also have a laptop from 2012 and I have given up on fixing high temps.



But it’s still good enough for gaming I get 60fps in fifa 21 and 100 FPS on r6 siege Only problem came I think with the new nvdia drivers which push gpu to 99% usage and this makes cpu overheat.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 25, 2021)

Please suggest me a good cooling pad for my laptop


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 25, 2021)

Omega has suggested few things in above posts:
Undervolt GPU using MSI afterburner
Try using Deepcool Multicore X6 cooling pad.

In my personal experience, cooling pad won't help much, may be 3-4C difference.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 25, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> But it’s still good enough for gaming I get 60fps in fifa 21 and 100 FPS on r6 siege Only problem came I think with the new nvdia drivers which push gpu to 99% usage and this makes cpu overheat.


Undervolt & limit max frequency of GPU via MSI afterburner's voltage curve editor. Check video by Bob of all trades on how to use it.

I hope you have cleaned the fans & heatsink off dust. Maybe your heatsink ahs warped a bit over years of usage, nothing much can be done. Also, if gap between outer heatsink above CPU/GPU & bottom plate isn't much + bottom plate is metal, then fit a thermal pad in between to make bottom plate a passive heatsink. Clean the mesh on bottom plate of laptop. I also hope you are using a cooling pad. 

Deepcool Multicore X6 is what I use, costs 1.7k.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 26, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Undervolt & limit max frequency of GPU via MSI afterburner's voltage curve editor. Check video by Bob of all trades on how to use it.
> 
> I hope you have cleaned the fans & heatsink off dust. Maybe your heatsink ahs warped a bit over years of usage, nothing much can be done. Also, if gap between outer heatsink above CPU/GPU & bottom plate isn't much + bottom plate is metal, then fit a thermal pad in between to make bottom plate a passive heatsink. Clean the mesh on bottom plate of laptop. I also hope you are using a cooling pad.
> 
> Deepcool Multicore X6 is what I use, costs 1.7k.


Yeah i have cleaned everything and properly fitted everything in its place successfully.I am not using cooling pad as of now Is Deepcool one good for my laptop??
Also will try msi afterburner trick.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 26, 2021)

Cooling pads rarely do anything, problem might be something else


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 26, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Cooling pads rarely do anything, problem might be something else


i first faced this issue after freshly installing windows 10 on my laptop in 2017.The temp were suddenly high Before i was using windows 8 and 8.1 and everything was fine I completed Witcher 3 on this laptop in 2016 at med-high at 1080p and no temp issues.But now when i play the same game I get cpu throttling and temps over 97C(then it throttles and frame drops) then comes back again.
I think its a software issue by nvdia drivers for old laptops they trying to nerf old laptops.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 26, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Cooling pads rarely do anything, problem might be something else


No. It doesn't give a noticeable improvement vs say raising the back of the laptop by 5cm(say with a booj). Also, not much improvement to laptops that don't have proper intake vents at the bottom.

See Jarrod Tech's reviews. Most laptops give a noticeable improvement in thermals with a good cooling pad.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 26, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> changing the thermal paste


Which one are you using?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 27, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Which one are you using?


Arctic Silver 5


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 6, 2021)

Hi guys! I have huge dust problem here in the house and wish to keep my PC clean from the dust to avoid heating issues.
Will this kit help:
*www.amazon.in/gp/product/B01IBVCUNO/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_1?smid=A14CZOWI0VEHLG&psc=1
I need a cleaning kit which can be used to clean desktop and laptop both. Desktop takes higher priority here. I will open the cabinet and use blower to remove dust from the components. I think I should not use the brush but I am not sure. Also, if the kit has cleaning solution to clean monitor then it will be great.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 6, 2021)

How are you planning to use the kit?? I think a more vaccum cleaning kit will help more.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 6, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> How are you planning to use the kit?? I think a more vaccum cleaning kit will help more.


Blow the dust off with the blower? This would not do a good job? What kind of vacuum cleaner is needed ? Any link will be appreciated.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 6, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Blow the dust off with the blower? This would not do a good job? What kind of vacuum cleaner is needed ? Any link will be appreciated.


I meant compressed air cans like this one Amazon.in


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 6, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Hi guys! I have huge dust problem here in the house and wish to keep my PC clean from the dust to avoid heating issues.
> Will this kit help:
> *www.amazon.in/gp/product/B01IBVCUNO/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_1?smid=A14CZOWI0VEHLG&psc=1
> I need a cleaning kit which can be used to clean desktop and laptop both. Desktop takes higher priority here. I will open the cabinet and use blower to remove dust from the components. I think I should not use the brush but I am not sure. Also, if the kit has cleaning solution to clean monitor then it will be great.


The liquid is usually of low quality, I think using Colin is better. Get microfiber cloth from amazon and use it for screen. Don't use liquid for components like motherboards with capacitors and such


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 6, 2021)

For liquid cleaning, use isopropyl alcohol, maybe. Just check online though.


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jun 17, 2022)

Sorry to bump this up, but the video isn't loading.. Any chance of getting it back..?


----------



## invisiblebond (Monday at 12:48 AM)

For - Intel® Pentium® P6100 2 GHz and Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4200M CPU @ 2.50GHz
which Thermal Paste from the list
amazon.in/Cooler-Master-CryoFuze-Thermal-Compound/dp/B07TWL1H29


Spoiler: Cooler Master




14 W/m-K
11 W/m-K
8 W/m-K
5 W/m-K




Any other brand recommend?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Monday at 1:35 AM)

invisiblebond said:


> For - Intel® Pentium® P6100 2 GHz and Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4200M CPU @ 2.50GHz
> which Thermal Paste from the list
> amazon.in/Cooler-Master-CryoFuze-Thermal-Compound/dp/B07TWL1H29
> 
> ...


For such processors any decent entry level thermal paste should work fine.
@omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku


----------



## omega44-xt (Monday at 2:23 PM)

Arctic MX4 is my go to recommendation for a thermal paste for normal usage, good enough, costs 500. You can go with el cheapo ones for cheaper locally as well.


----------

